# Encoder pro



## bill2doc (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone use Encoder Pro? If so, would they be willing to give me a quick lesson.

I'm trying to figure out if 99213,51702,j9291,51720 and 51700 can be billed together and I was told that encoder would answer that question.... ????

thanks


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Apr 17, 2010)

Have you received an answer yet?


----------



## cmcgarry (Apr 19, 2010)

bill2doc said:


> Does anyone use Encoder Pro? If so, would they be willing to give me a quick lesson.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if 99213,51702,j9291,51720 and 51700 can be billed together and I was told that encoder would answer that question.... ????
> 
> thanks



I used the compliance editor tool on Encoder Pro.  Of course, the 99213 needs a 25 modifier (if it was a significant, separately identifiable E/M service).  51702 ad 51700 are bundled with 51720 - not separately billable, and per CCI edits, no modifier is allowed to "unbundle" them.  The J9291 is separately billable from the surgery.
Hope this helps!


----------

